

Nasa bulds software game that allows children to map Mars - keltecp11
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/11/18/nasa_microsoft_beamartian/

======
ascuttlefish
Link to the NASA page: <http://beamartian.jpl.nasa.gov/welcome>

